# [ODMP] United States Department of Justice - Office of Inspector General, U.S. Government ~ June 21,



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

A Special Agent with the United States Department of Justice - Office of Inspector General was killed in the line of duty on June 21, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18337*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Special Agent William Sentner 
*United States Department of Justice - Office of Inspector General
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Wednesday, June 21, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 21, 2006
*Incident Location:* Florida
*Weapon Used*: Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Special Agent Sentner was shot and killed in the Federal Correctional Institution Tallahassee while serving a warrant on six federal corrections officers at approximately 7:45 am. The officers were being charged with smuggling contraband to prisoners in exchange for money.

As agents served the warrants in the lobby, one of the six corrections officers opened fire, wounding a corrections officer assisting the agents and fatally wounding Agent Sentner.

Agents returned fire, killing the suspect. The other five suspects were taken into custody.

Agent Sentner had served in law enforcement for 15 years. He was assigned to the Officer of Inspector General's Orlando Field Office.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - Office of Inspector General
1425 New York Avenue, NW
Suite 7100
Washington, DC 20530

Phone: (202) 616-4760

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

